# Apple Cider Vinegar



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Who uses Apple Cider Vinegar to rinse their dog/s? I read the post where Amanda stated tht she uses it and I was wondering do you use it before the leave in conditioner ( I use coat handler) or in place of? *
*Anyone else use it for their self or animals?*

*Thanks*


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lilly- No, I used it the wrong way the first time. The ACV is suppose to be a final rinse solution so after shampoo and conditioner. While it doesnt smell great at first (unless you are craving fair fries  ) it works great and I have also been told it is a flea deterrent. 

Amanda


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Wouldn't it rinse out the conditioner?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry I didn't notice you do the leave in conditioner. Maybe the time you use ACV you could not do the conditioner as a leave in.

Are you thinking of using it cause she is itchy?

Here are a few ACV website fans:
http://www.earthclinic.com/Pets/acvfordogs.html
http://www.ehow.com/how_2066146_use-apple-cider-vinegar-pets.html
http://thewholedog.org/wholedognews/?p=139


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

I used it last night for the first time on Finnegan, he has been itchy and Amanda suggested it. Finnegan is very silky, so I have not used conditioner on him (has not seemed to need it) but I used an oatmeal shampoo and then rinsed well then used the cider vinegar rinse. I'm not sure if I diluted it too much because it didn't smell too bad I used 1/4 cup vinegar to about 8 cups of water. Anyway, he is still itching not as much but still there BUT I loved the way his coat feels...so soft and brighter! I will try this again, but should I use less water?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Michelle that seems about what I do, I don't measure it but just pour it in the bucket I have to pour over them. For me when I used it, I was having itchy head and it immediately made my scalp not itch. I thought it was pretty cool


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

A friend's dog got sprayed by a skunk and they used it to get rid of the smell. (They didn't have any tomato juice and didn't want to take the time run to the store)


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I"m going to use it for me! I have a terribly dry scalp during the winter...so I'm hoping it will work for me! I will try it of course on Posh too.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Apple CV is good for a lot of things and is so much cheaper then buying other products. 

It is the greatest flea prevention, both on the dog and for inside/outside the home. 

It will make the hair soft and prevents dry skin and itchy skin. 

I use 1/2 - 1 cup of ACV to a gallon of water. You pour it over the dogs AFTER you shampoo and condition and DON'T rinse it out, this would be your final rinse.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori and I both use it regularly. Neither of us has any "itchies" and our hair is soft and beautiful! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I've used white vinegar as a final rinse, but not ACV. (I buy ACV in the organic form, unfiltered and wouldn't want the extra residue in the coat.)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- And I just thought it was gorgeous SoCal that made the two of you have gorgeous hair


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly~ I buy the organic unfiltered for internal use, but buy the cheap grocery store brand for our hair.

Amanda~ You're so missing out not being here, it's summer again! Yesterday downtown's temp. was 88 degrees and we were at 91. Yikes! It's January, for goodness sake! Take a look at our 7-day forecast. Unfortunately, it's the Santa Ana's causing those record temps.


----------

